# [SOLVED] Wireless on 1005ha

## tbaac

I have an Asus 1005ha (cheaper, matt screen version, no bluetooth).

I have gentoo installed on it and it is running quite nicely.  Unfortunately however the wireless is still not working.  I have Ubuntu on a usb flash (from which I installed gentoo) and the wireless works from there if I apt-get install ath9k.

However when I compile my kernel in gentoo with CONFIG_ATH9k set to either y or m, the device is not found.

lspci gives:

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

Looking in /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/

vendor gives 0x168c and

device 0x002b

However ifconfig does not show wlan0 and during boot I get device not found.  Any ideas?

Thank you.

For reference in case anyone else is looking here, the wired networking would not work with the drivers on the kernel but installing from source was successful.Last edited by tbaac on Tue Aug 25, 2009 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

-do it as a module

-do a 'modprobe ath9k' and see if dmesg upchucks any errors

-cat /proc/net/wireless to see what shows up

-if still stuck, post your lspci -n so we can confirm it is indeed ath9k

----------

## tbaac

Thank you for the reply cach0rr0.

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:1062 (rev c0)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)

modprobe ath9k and then dmesg |tail:

[ 3537.097835] usb 1-1.4: uevent

[ 3537.151904] usb 1-1.4:1.0: uevent

[ 3537.152381] usb 1-1.4: uevent

[ 3537.264925] usb 1-1.4:1.0: uevent

[ 3537.265399] usb 1-1.4: uevent

[ 3568.991581] wget used greatest stack depth: 5432 bytes left

[13598.116771] java used greatest stack depth: 5256 bytes left

[18397.509520] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

[22475.911132] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec

[37327.442453] ath9k: 0.1

cat /proc/net/wireless:

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

Also I tried pasting my lspci -n output into your HCL link and got:

168c002b	Yes	Atheros Communications Inc.	AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)	ath9k	v2.6.29-

Am I doing something really stupid?

Thanks again.

----------

## tbaac

I should point out that I'm running tux-on-ice sources 2.6.28_r10.

I notice from the Debian HCL device helper which you linked to that both the wireless and wired networking on my netbook require the 2.6.29 kernel.  So that kind of solves it I guess.

It seems that the ath9k driver in the 2.6.28 kernel does not support the 002b device and there is no kernel option for 

"<*> Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)" for the wired networking either.

When 2.6.29 comes along for tux-on-ice, hopefully my wired and wireless networking will work without additional drivers.  Meanwhile I'll continue using the downloaded wired driver and try to find one for ath9k.

Incidentally, in case anyone finds this searching, I got wired networking working by downloading AR81 Family Linux Driver, but it now part of the most up to date kernel source anyway.

http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

Thanks for your time   :Smile: 

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> When 2.6.29 comes along for tux-on-ice

 

tuxonice-2.6.30-r5 is masked but it works just fine

----------

## tbaac

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   When 2.6.29 comes along for tux-on-ice 
> 
> tuxonice-2.6.30-r5 is masked but it works just fine

 

Top tip thank you   :Very Happy: 

(I probably should have thought of it anyway, but I didn't so   :Cool:  )

----------

